# Crank position sensor



## joeysworld (Dec 22, 2009)

2003 sentra GXE/Automatic

Where is the crank position sensor on this vehicle?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

On the back side of the engine, accessable from the bottom, toward the rear of the engine block, just above the driveshaft.


----------

